# need some help



## redfishslammer29 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well i know its late in the season to be switching but wanted some thoughts my girl freind has been shooting 100 grain feild points in her bow tec bow with a 47 pound draw because the jerk at gander said that was right she has been shooting for a year now with 100 grain i was in there today getting some arrow and an older man told me she needed 85 grain whats that going to do as far as her sights and shot placement and should she switch ? help me out 

thanks


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

No!! If she has been shooting and practicing with 100's then shoot 100's.. no need to chenge up. I recomend 100 gr. Muzzy Phantoms.. I have killed bull elk with them..Walker


----------



## redfishslammer29 (Aug 24, 2006)

*help*

well is the 85 grain going to be more lethal and faster? i had her tuned in with slick tricks 100 grain but wanting to make it a fast quick kill and if a change is what it takes i will do it


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

If she is shooting well with the 100s stick with them. The Slick Tricks are great.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Lighter is not always better. I have never liked 85 gr tips. I have my daughters shooting 125 because they are easy to find, and better penetration. They shoot such short ranges (20 yards) that the drop in speed makes no difference (in my opinion).

I would not change from what she is use to....but if you do, it should only take a few minutes (if she is shooting consistently) to change her sight pins.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll have to agree with everyone here Don't Change! She has been practicing with the 100's and should be fine with them hunting.

I have to agree also with Chunky - 125s are as low as I go, but I do limit my shots to 20yds and under. Let a many walk by at 25 and 30 yards because they were not in my comfort zone. Every yard adds factors to a shot on a living animal, that you don't have on a stationanry target. Even the fastest bow today isn't fast enough from the time of release till impact if an animal at 30yards decides to move. I know there are a lot of folks that will disagree with this stance, but it is the one I live and hunt by. Everyone has to choose their own limits and hold too them.


----------



## redfishslammer29 (Aug 24, 2006)

*help*

well guys thanks for the help. any thoughts on a broadheads for that bow 24 inch arrows and 47 pounds cut on contact i was told slick trick are so small for her


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have posted this many times before, but don't mind posting it again for you.

My two successful bowhunting daughters have been shooting since they could pull 40 lbs. All the studies say that you need cut on contact heads. I like 2 blade heads because they will penetrate better than 3 blade. No saying 3 blade won't work, they will most of the time. If you hit a big bone, a 2 blade will do better.

I like to put Zwickey or Magnus 2 blade heads on the daughter's arrows. They can practice with the exact arrows and broadheads they will hunt with, I resharpend with a file and put them in a stand.

If you practice with replaceable blade heads, they get dull after just a couple of shots, then you need to change the blades. Never hunt with a dull broadhead.

Almost all broadheads are made well these days and if you put it in the right spot...it will do it's job. It's when you don't put it in the right spot that you have a problem.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

One more thing because one day it will happen, you or her will have a bad hit on an animal. Stuff happens, no one's fault, you and her need to know when it is a bad hit so that you do not move in on the animal too quickly. 2 hours minimum, after I've confirmed the bad hit. This can be done with what the blood looks like, if it is really dark looking or if there is stomach matter with the blood, wait. If you push the animal too soon it will go a long ways and in most cases the blood trail will stop and the animal will be lost.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I shoot 100g field and 85g thunderheads, what ever works.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't worry about changing this year if she's shooting good. She should definitely be shooting a good cut on contact bh like hellrazor, magnus stinger, etc. lots of good ones out there. After the season try a 75 or 85 grain and see how it flies and if she gets a good increase in speed. Needs to be enough to keep her kinectic energy the same or higher than what shes shooting now.


----------



## redfishslammer29 (Aug 24, 2006)

*thanks*

well guys thanks for the help looking forward to her first bow kill i will take everyones input and use what i can i'm glad there is some good level headed guys out there to help i will post some pics after her first kill thanks again


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

X2 on the heavyer arrow! with light poundage you need all the penetration you can get.


----------

